# Rincón de los que ya no están



## Fogonazo (Dic 25, 2017)

Desde que el Foro fue creado no han _"Abandonado"_ varios miembros de la comunidad que lograron _*"Enamorarnos"*_ con amabilidad, su nivel de colaboración con otros miembros, su humor, en general con bonhomía.

​
@marcelorenz

@uro







@magnetron27

@elgriego


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 25, 2017)

Si recuerdan a algún otro miembro, por favor me lo hacen saber.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 25, 2017)

Marcelo                            !


https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/members/marcelorenz/


----------



## sp_27 (Dic 25, 2017)

@MAGNETRON27


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 11, 2018)

Un miembro de la comunidad que nos abandonó y *NO* puedo ubicar su "Nick" es el _*Dr  Borivoje Jagodic*_ que nos ha regalado muchos y hermosos proyectos de audio.


----------



## foc (Ene 13, 2018)

Una pregunta.........? parece que recuerdo y dieron la noticia ,que la compañera jazminia habia fallecido estoy hablando de mucho tiempo atras ...............si no es asai disculpen, pero yo recuerdo haberlo leido en un post.  
Espero no ser inoportuno, con este mensaje solo que la recuerdo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 13, 2018)

foc dijo:


> Una pregunta.........? parece que recuerdo y dieron la noticia ,que la compañera jazminia habia fallecido estoy hablando de mucho tiempo atras ...............si no es asai disculpen, pero yo recuerdo haberlo leido en un post.
> Espero no ser inoportuno, con este mensaje solo que la recuerdo.



Jazminia primero cambió de nick @Imzas y luego abrió una nueva cuenta de la cual no recuerdo el nick. No tengo mas datos.


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Ene 14, 2018)

Una muy buena amiga acaba de morir por cancer. Yo he sufrido 3 infartos cerebrales. Recién cumplidos los 60 años la propia muerte forma una parte de la realidad en que vivo. Gracias a mi maravillosa familia y a mi afición por el modelismo y la electrónica a la par con mi curiosidad, acepto la muerte como un evento en cada vida y trato de aprovechar el tiempo que me queda con la mayor intensidad posible para satisfacer esa curiosidad. Es esa fuerza que lo recién dicho me da de combatir los impedimentos que resultan de mis problemas de salud! Este hilo me parece muy valioso!


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (May 24, 2018)

Como lamento comenzar este nuevo ciclo y enterarme de esta noticia.
El Griego, era en ese momento, el único amigo de esta comunidad mayor que yo.
En este momento tengo 72 años, casi pierdo a mi hermano y saben bien que se siente
cuando se ven amigos o familiares pasar por esta vida terrenal.
Pero la vida es así. Mis condolencias a sus familiares y amigos que lo quisieron mucho.
Que Dios Nuestro Señor Bendiga su paso a la vida eterna.
Amén.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: May 24, 2018

Hola Sr. Daniel Lopes.
Es una alegría que me recuerde.
Dios lo Bendiga.
Roberto.


----------



## reMixer (Jun 19, 2018)

Creo haber leido post antiguos de un tal "Cacho", no recuerdo nada mas, sorry, falla mi memoria.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jun 19, 2018

ElectroLoko luego RadioLoko tampoco muestra actividad mas actual, tambien inicio unos hilos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 19, 2018)

Cacho está vivito y coleteando por ahí


----------



## reMixer (Jun 19, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Cacho está vivito y coleteando por ahí


Ojala que asi sea, Dosme, por que era un excelente aporte en la comu y como persona.
De todos modos, por las experiencias paranormales que hemos tenido en la fami, podemos decir que los "muertos" estan relativamente más vivos que los mal llamados "vivos".


----------



## torres.electronico (Abr 30, 2019)

QEPD nuestro amigo y compañero Marito Quinteiro o como lo conocian muchos "El Indio" (@solaris8 )


----------



## yosimiro (Abr 30, 2019)

La verdad es que no se si poner me gusta a una noticia como esta.
De todos modos es bueno saber que alguien se preocupó por averiguar su paradero o situación.



*QEPD*​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 30, 2019)

Ups , que locura , que en paz descanse


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 30, 2019)

Hola a todos , jo estraño la falta dels conpañeros Don Miguelus y Don DIAMANTEPURO 
?Alguien sape lo paradero dels?
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 30, 2019)




----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 30, 2019)

Fogonazo dijo:


>


? En serio Don Fogo , tanbien si pasaran a una vida mejor?.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 4, 2019)

Pensé que el cambio de plataforma era la razón de la falta de asistencia al foro. Incluso creo haber preguntado alguna vez por Solaris8 en el arenero.

Son muchos los sentimientos encontrados, cuando te llegan noticias como estas. 
Somos conocidos, amigos, compadres, colegas o "fanáticos" unidos por una afición, que a veces nos desvivimos unos por otros y sin apenas conocernos, de mundos diferentes o a miles de kilómetros, con cero interés o con un único interés... el emotivo, la satisfacción de generar el bienestar personal y una sonrisa que otra.

Se le echará de menos Indio Solaris.

Pincha.


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (Jul 31, 2019)

Hola queridos amigos.
Gracias por preocuparse por mi.
Hoy es tarde. Mañana escribo, pero GRACIAS A DIOS ESTOY VIVO.
DIOS LOS BENDIGA A TODOS.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 22, 2019)

*Hoy cumpliría años el compañero Solaris8 . . . salud por él    *


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 13, 2019)

Locodelafonola tenía el celular del Indio Solari y como no sabía de su deceso , llamó y la viuda le confirmó cómo fecha el 30 de setiembre del 2018


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (Sep 13, 2019)

Yo pienso que deberíamos dar saludos de cumpleaños en el sub  apartado :
FUENTES DE ALIMENTACION y SALUTACIONES POR FALLECIMIENTO en el
Foro : AUDIO GRAN SEÑAL.
Un Abrazo a todos.
Roberto.


----------



## yosimiro (Abr 28, 2020)

Hoy a la 1,50 AM se fue mi viejo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 28, 2020)

Uh , lo siento muchísimo Don Yosi !


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 28, 2020)

yosimiro dijo:


> Hoy a la 1,50 AM se fue mi viejo.



¡ Lo lamento mucho Yosi !


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 28, 2020)

¡ Mis mas sinceras condolencias Don Yosi !


----------



## yosimiro (Abr 28, 2020)

Gracias amigos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 28, 2020)

Que edad tenía ?


----------



## Ratmayor (Abr 28, 2020)

Recién me enteré don @yosimiro, lamento mucho su pérdida 🤝


----------



## yosimiro (Abr 28, 2020)

Cumplió los 84 el 11 de marzo, ya tenía 21 días de internación.
Ese recuerdo lo hace el intendente de San Isidro, por ser uno de sus 300 ciudadanos ilustres.
En 1958 fundó la Sociedad de Fomento San Isidro Labrador, y desde entonces impulsó todo tipo de mejoras en su barrio mal llamado La Cava.
Tambien promovió el futbol infantil y participó en la organización de campeonatos de esa índole, cuando no los había en la zona.
Los milicos le quitaron su sociedad de fomento, pero organizo otra con el nombre de "San Martín" que luego devino en club de futbol.

Algunos de esos jugadores infantiles llegaron a jugar en primera.
Boxeador amateur, fomentista de corazón, al igual que Justicialista, solo que no de esos con manos o dedos largos.
Se fue con lo que trajo...
Nada.
Vivió infinidad de privaciones de pequeño y de adulto.
Mis hermanas y yo lo acompañamos en su internación hasta que la cuarentena nos coartó la posibilidad de cuidarlo pernanentemente.
Eso fue muy negativo para su ya cansado cuerpo que dejó de respirar delante mío.
Nos dicen de la Municipalidad, que cuando este estado de cosas termine, tendrá su merecido homenaje.

Chau viejo!!!!


----------



## hazard_1998 (Abr 29, 2020)

recien te leo yosi, yo hace mucho que no participo del foro por monton de cosas, falta de tiempo es una de ellas, pero siempre paso a ver en que anda la comunidad.
lamento de corazón tu perdida, seguramente tendrá su homenaje cuando esto termine. gran abrazo a la distancia.


----------



## reMixer (May 14, 2020)

yosimiro dijo:


> Cumplió los 84 el 11 de marzo, ya tenía 21 días de internación.
> Ese recuerdo lo hace el intendente de San Isidro, por ser uno de sus 300 ciudadanos ilustres.
> En 1958 fundó la Sociedad de Fomento San Isidro Labrador, y desde entonces impulsó todo tipo de mejoras en su barrio mal llamado La Cava.
> Tambien promovió el futbol infantil y participó en la organización de campeonatos de esa índole, cuando no los había en la zona.
> ...



No te preocupes, él está bien, lo digo con conocimiento de causa por la partida de mi madre y experiencias de otras personas.
Descansó de su enfermedad. Mi mami tambien sufrió muchisimo desde pequeña y de adulta, seria largo decir todo lo que lle pasó,  pero tras pasar el umbral de la luz, se aseguró mediante muchas formas de que supieramos que está bien.


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (Jun 7, 2020)

Hola queridos amigos.
Lo malo de no asistir regularmente al foro son estos vacíos que un encuentra.
Hoy me entero de esta nueva ausencia, Dios guíe su paso a la eternidad y de
consuelo a sus familiares y amigos.
Un fuerte abrazo a todos.
Roberto.


----------



## unmonje (May 6, 2021)

Adhiero a las condolencias de los que ya no estan, aunque, no escribir en el foro, tambien es otra manera de irse un poco...Me pasé un par de años  sin aparecer y hace 16 meses, tambien me llamó el viejo, pero le pedí un tiempo mas para estar con amigos y NO amigos tambien...Las pibas del Sanatorio me sacaron del pozo que yo mismo cavé. Si no entro al menos una vez al año, quiere decir que el viejo me canceló la franquicia...un abrazo a todos, conocidos o no... en especial a 2metros y fogon_azo . Celebremos la vida


----------



## palomo (Ago 24, 2021)

Entonces sp_27 es jazminia, o esta mal el nombre que tenia.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 24, 2021)

No , Jazminia es distinta participante , después cambió el nick (que ya no lo recuerdo) y dejó de participar


----------



## palomo (Ago 24, 2021)

upsss error al poner los nombre en fotos, corrijo entonces


----------



## leonard36 (Ago 24, 2021)

Adios a PANDACBA

Estimados les informo que el día 29 de julio falleció mi hermano mayor conocido en este foro como "pandacba" de 61 años por las secuelas del covid.

15 días antes lo habían internado con una gravísima falta de aire supero el covid pero le daño el corazón el hígado y los riñones por lo que estaba dializado y seguía entubado por la neumonía bilateral y no tubo reacción al tratamiento nunca mas volvió a estar consciente.

Estimados cuídense mucho pero mucho esta porquería es real y mata.

Mi hermano era mucho mas sano que yo tanto que ni siquiera se resfriaba y hoy ya no está.


----------



## sp_27 (Ago 24, 2021)

Ayyy se nos fue el panda 

Mi sentido pésame para la familia 😔


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 24, 2021)

Ups , mis pésames para su familia.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ago 24, 2021)

Mi más sincero pésame a la familia.

Me temo que no va a ser el único, veo que algunos no han vuelto al foro desde que empezó esta maldita pandemia.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ago 24, 2021)

QEPD, sabio miembro de la comunidad que se fue.


----------



## Rorschach (Ago 25, 2021)

Que pena !!! 
Mis condolencias a la familia !!!
Que Pandacba descanse en paz !!! 🙏🙏🙏


----------



## el_patriarca (Ago 25, 2021)

Descanse en paz.


----------



## EdgardoCas (Ago 25, 2021)

Mis condolencias a la familia y reforzar el concepto de leonard36: a cuidarse mucho y vacunarse!!!


----------



## leonard36 (Ago 27, 2021)

Agradezco en nombre de la familia vuestros inestimables saludos y condolencias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 27, 2021)

Una verdadera pena che


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Ago 28, 2021)

Mis condolencias a la familia.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ago 30, 2021)

Y acá en la tierra de los tacos de pisaquedito, y la tierra de no me digas compañera dime compañere, la gente sin cubre bocas.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 14, 2021)

me entere que mi amigo el panda ya no esta con nosotros , que en paz descanse ,luego entre a esta sección y veo a muchos mas compañeros obsoletos , como que por mi edad se hace que en cualquier momento ficho yo también  , un repeto grande por los ya nos nos acompañas
noo el indio no , lptm


Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Mi más sincero pésame a la familia.
> 
> Me temo que no va a ser el único, veo que algunos no han vuelto al foro desde que empezó esta maldita pandemia.


yo estoy vivo, me agarro el virus ,sobrevive,luego me vacunaron con las dos dosis , estoy bien ,, si alegado de la electrónica ,pero estoy bien


leonard36 dijo:


> Adios a PANDACBA
> 
> Estimados les informo que el día 29 de julio falleció mi hermano mayor conocido en este foro como "pandacba" de 61 años por las secuelas del covid.
> 
> ...


lamento mucho la perdida de mi amigo , un gran tipo , lo considere siempre mi mejor amigo y mi compinche en atrocidades que hicimos en el foro, eramos una banda de inadaptados , que en paz descanse


----------



## Alaen(*) (Sep 16, 2021)

Que tristeza leer acá,cuantos genios e ingeniosas mentes más tendrá que cobrar la maldita covid de 💩,mi pésame a los familiares y amigos,con algunos si interactúe mas de par de veces con otros no,pero aun así la tristeza invade.


----------



## SKYFALL (Sep 16, 2021)

Que tristeza por la partida del pandita, compartimos varias conversaciones y ya no está, por culpa de la covid ☹️😭


----------



## unmonje (Sep 26, 2021)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> me entere que mi amigo el panda ya no esta con nosotros , que en paz descanse ,luego entre a esta sección y veo a muchos mas compañeros obsoletos , como que por mi edad se hace que en cualquier momento ficho yo también  , un repeto grande por los ya nos nos acompañas
> noo el indio no , lptm
> 
> yo estoy vivo, me agarro el virus ,sobrevive,luego me vacunaron con las dos dosis , estoy bien ,, si alegado de la electrónica ,pero estoy bien
> ...


Dentro de toda esta tristeza ....Que alegría volver a leer algunas líneas suyas aportando siempre humor a la cosa y mas aún, saber que le esquivó al bulto primero y que después lo vacunaron 2 veces !!!
Está bien Don Julien , no todo es electrónica ó COVID en la vida... también están los chistes !!!! Le abrazo sin conocerlo.
Por suerte, a pesar de haber estado expuesto durante estos 2 años, la ruleta de la calle, no me contagié hasta ahora, pero anduve siempre muy  tapado y alcoholizado por fuera  y ahora también a mi me vacunaron 2 veces  Ya sabe --> Yerba mala ,,,,,Mejores deseos


----------



## lisandroaray (Dic 22, 2021)

Buenas noches compañeros del foros, que lamentable y me entristece saber que el amigo Pandacba, ya no esta con nosotros q.e.p.d, es una gran perdida también para la comunidad electrónica, siempre estaré agradecido por sus orientaciones y sus aportes quedaran para futuro. Saludos


----------



## reMixer (Ene 27, 2022)

SKYFALL dijo:


> Que tristeza por la partida del pandita, compartimos varias conversaciones y ya no está, por culpa de la covid ☹️😭


Por distintas experiencias acaecidas en la familia puedo decir que el más allá si existe. El espiritu humano (concibiéndose como nuestro real yo), pervive a la muerte del cuerpo fisico. Cuando niño, a mi hermano le pasó esto con un amigo (Raúl) , que lo recogimos en un video, donde lo relata. Estaba él semi dormido en la cama y sintió como que algo se posaba en la cama, hasta que una luz potente lo despertar y abrir los ojos. Vio a su amigo de pie sobre la cama, con una luz alrededor y sonriéndole. Mi hermano se asustó, llamó a los abuelos  y cinco horas después le dijeron que habian atropellado al amigo de mi hermano y Raúl paso a mejor vida.


----------



## yosimiro (Feb 12, 2022)

leonard36 dijo:


> Adios a PANDACBA
> 
> Estimados les informo que el día 29 de julio falleció mi hermano mayor conocido en este foro como "pandacba" de 61 años por las secuelas del covid.
> 
> ...




Lamento mucho enterarme de esto. Mi más sentido pésame.
Hace rato que no entro al foro y es triste ver como parten los compañeros.


----------



## malesi (Ago 27, 2022)

Creo que @GodSaveMetal nos dejó.
El Adios a un Grande del DIY - GodSaveMetal


----------



## EdgardoCas (Ago 27, 2022)

malesi dijo:


> Creo que @GodSaveMetal nos dejó.
> El Adios a un Grande del DIY - GodSaveMetal


Según leo ocurrió en 2016


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 27, 2022)

Si, unos pocos días después de su ultima entrada al foro.


----------



## papirrin (Sep 2, 2022)

ufff! ya hace tiempo que no entraba al foro... y la verdad estaba en busca del arenero pero vi este tema, que mala onda que me entero con tristeza que se van varios amigos(compañeros), pero me alegro que han dejado su legado aqui en el foro....
aprovecho para dar mi enorme reconocimiento a los que siguen y recuerdo con mucho cariño a los que están o que de alguna manera se han distanciado y solo por mencionar algunos y en primer lugar a cacho ,  fogonazo y dosmetros  (los grandes maestros) , uts, queria hacer una lista de los que recuerdo pero son muchos en muchos años... en fin... gracias... gracias a todos, aunque suene algo extraño los quiero, saludos.....


----------



## yosimiro (Nov 9, 2022)

Así como mí viejo hace 2 años.
Hoy a las 5 40 AM se fue mí viejita.
Estoy muy viejo para esto.

Disculpen.


----------



## malesi (Nov 9, 2022)

yosimiro dijo:


> Así como mí viejo hace 2 años.
> Hoy a las 5 40 AM se fue mí viejita.
> Estoy muy viejo para esto.
> 
> Disculpen.



Lo peor que nos puede pasar en nuestra vida es el fallecimiento de una madre.  No existen palabras para describirlo. @yosimiro puede que no volver a ver a tú "viejita" en vida te hunda, pero que sepas que aquellos que se han ido, seguirán guiando nuestro camino en el corazón.
Cuando mires al Cielo verás unas estrellas, una de ellas es tu querida madre, dos son mías y las otras de los demás, la tuya siempre te recordará que tienes que seguir adelante con todo, a mi me funciona así que a ti también, ahora mismo pensarás que se acaba el mundo, pero piensa en todo lo bueno de tú madre que es todo y con eso basta. 
Aunque no tengas ganas de nada, aquí nos tienes al Foro.

¡Animo! que significa sigue adelante.
Y un abrazo para tu familia.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 9, 2022)

yosimiro dijo:


> Así como mí viejo hace 2 años.
> Hoy a las 5 40 AM se fue mí viejita.
> Estoy muy viejo para esto.
> 
> Disculpen.


!Don Yoshi tenga certeza absoluta que tu Mama a esta hora si queda en un "sitio" infinitamente mejor en todos puntos possibles y inimaginables! 
!La segunda certeza es que de algun dia van si rever y quedarse asi infinitamente!


malesi dijo:


> Lo peor que nos puede pasar en nuestra vida es el fallecimiento de una madre.  No existen palabras para describirlo. @yosimiro puede que no volver a ver a tú "viejita" en vida te hunda, pero que sepas que aquellos que se han ido, seguirán guiando nuestro camino en el corazón.
> Cuando mires al Cielo verás unas estrellas, una de ellas es tu querida madre, dos son mías y las otras de los demás, la tuya siempre te recordará que tienes que seguir adelante con todo, a mi me funciona así que a ti también, ahora mismo pensarás que se acaba el mundo, pero piensa en todo lo bueno de tú madre que es todo y con eso basta.
> Aunque no tengas ganas de nada, aquí nos tienes al Foro.
> 
> ...


Acuerdo plenamente ( coincido) en grau , genero y numero con todas palabras arriba y para cerriar miren mi firma mas abajo.
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## unmonje (Nov 9, 2022)

yosimiro dijo:


> Así como mí viejo hace 2 años.
> Hoy a las 5 40 AM se fue mí viejita.
> Estoy muy viejo para esto.
> 
> Disculpen.



Le comprendo y le acompaño en el sentir en ésta hora, como huerfano que soy hoy tambíen, pero recordando la pujanza, el coraje, la resilencia constante de mi madre, hasta sus últimos días, a mi me dió el coraje inpertinenete, para seguir diciendo pavadas en este foro, creyendo que a alguno en algo pueda ayudar.... Que no decaiga, a recuperarse, que mañana hay otro sol y dudo que vuestro padres hubieran querido, verlo entristecido.  Abrazo Don Yosi


----------



## resistencio (Nov 10, 2022)

Sentido pésame amigo...esto es la vida misma, el final de un ciclo, el momento que a todos nos espera, inexorable sabe la muerte que tiene ganada esta batalla desde un comienzo, de hecho, nos da una vida de ventaja para disfrutarla, para vivirla, como lo hizo tu padre y tu madre...te quedarás con sus recuerdos más felices, y la esperanza del reencuentro, el viaje es el mismo para todos, y el destino la "ítaca" que juntos construyeron...un abrazo...!!!


----------



## jorge ferreira (Nov 29, 2022)

leonard36 dijo:


> Adios a PANDACBA
> 
> Estimados les informo que el día 29 de julio falleció mi hermano mayor conocido en este foro como "pandacba" de 61 años por las secuelas del covid.
> 
> ...


Lamento mucho lo suecedido y pido disculpas a ti y al foro por no haberme dado cuenta del hecho, fue por eso que respondi un mensaje que me habia dejado hace tiiempo PANDACBA, un abrazo a su hermano y a su familia


----------



## Mario Di Domenico (Dic 27, 2022)

leonard36 dijo:


> Adios a PANDACBA
> 
> Estimados les informo que el día 29 de julio falleció mi hermano mayor conocido en este foro como "pandacba" de 61 años por las secuelas del covid.
> 
> ...


Mi más sentido pésame! Panda siempre atento estabas en el foro!


----------

